# Lights Above Grid Ceiling



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

acebradley said:


> Saw an installation where existing fluorescent light fixtures were left above a grid ceiling after a remodel where the grid was added....lights had ballasts and lamps still in them and were energized. Pretty hack job in my opinion.
> 
> Code violation? Couldn't find anything in the NEC offhand that says you can't do that. What do you all think?


Unless they needed lights above the ceiling, I think it was a stupid move.

Only violation I can think of is if the lights (or anything) above the grid was wired with NM.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I have seen ceiling fans above a grid ceiling still energized and spinning . . .


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

dspiffy said:


> I have seen ceiling fans above a grid ceiling still energized and spinning . . .


:blink:

LOL I get a chuckle when I see lights above the grid but ceiling fans... you know someone at some point thought "not my job"


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

It all comes down to money. If the customer didn't see any benefit to paying for the old ones to come down, and the EC knew it, whether it looked hack on not went right out the window on the care-O-meter. Just hang the new ones and go.

:laughing:


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Being a remodel it's unlikely but would the space above the new grid be considered a plenum?


----------



## acebradley (Mar 1, 2012)

Everything was fully ducted, so there was no "plenum" or space used for environmental air as it is referred to now. If it were used for environmental air, then I would have to think it would be a no-no for sure based upon 300.22(C)(3).


----------



## magitrician (Jul 20, 2014)

Nothing illegal about it. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

I worked on a remodel that was the same. 8 ' strip lights all had lamps and were on. Man was it nice being able to see every j box , where all the mc was running. I did tell my boss. He laughed and said find the article and show the customer, on ur lunch break

learning to learn


----------

